# Flowerhorn Masterpieces Champions !



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Brothers Sisters. They R Some Of My Champions And Masterpieces FHs. Please Enjoy La.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice fish ..but did ya ever think about just having one thread for these? Very hard to keep up with your numerous "masterpiece" threads lol


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Compliments.


Diztrbd1 said:


> nice fish ..but did ya ever think about just having one thread for these? Very hard to keep up with your numerous "masterpiece" threads lol


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm So Small But I'm
Cute. Only 4" Now. Lol.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm also small since I'm at the age of 4" but I have a Monsterkok. Lol. Hahaha.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome collection of flowerhorns Jacky!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much Brother Mello !
When R U Free to come over our place so that we can talk and share !
My New Shipment Just Arrived last weekend And I do have 12 New Masterpieces So U R always welcome to come and visit them.



MELLO said:


> Awesome collection of flowerhorns Jacky!


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

MrJackyTang said:


> I'm also small since I'm at the age of 4" but I have a Monsterkok. Lol. Hahaha.


Very impressive masterpiece FH bro.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm Also Small since I'm only as big as the IPhone4 But I'm Carrying A Big KOK and I'm So Colorful combined with all Shiny Pearls and Thick Flowerhornlines ! Lol ! Hahahaha !


----------

